# FMT - did i something wrong?



## Coldspace (Aug 24, 2015)

Hello everybody,

I am 26 years old and i am from Germany. I hope you understand everything what i'm wirting down becaus my english is not as good as yours







.

I have IBS Diarrhea typ, it startet for 6 or 7 years. The Doctor give me Antibiotics, the product was called "Clindamycin". On this day my life ended. Since this day i have diarrhea.

I was at many Doctors, they checked me out and they found a lactoseintolerance and histaminintolerance. But before i use antibiotic i had never problems with them.

On german Sites are not many information about FMT, so i started to look on english speaking sites and found "thepowerofpoop". I do the FMT at my own but it doesn't work very well.

What have i done?

I have buyed an Enema bag,
Get stool from a healthy donor,
I didnt freeze the stool - i used him fresh
I added water to the stool and stir him
I filtred the stoolwater
Then i put the it in the enema bag and then....

I have done this for 2 times, the last one on Thursday cause its hard to get every day fresh stool from my donor. He must go working and he didnt have time to ###### in my bag every day. My headaches are gone but i have still Diarrhea..... Maybe you can give me some Advice. What should i do?


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi Coldspace,

It's only a matter of time before everyone is talking about FMTs.

I'll send you the protocol I used for success.

start here : http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/243081-i-recently-fixed-my-ibs-d-its-gone/

Also, I was just reading a very interesting interview with Glen Taylor, one of the top researchers in FMTs. Very interesting.

http://chriskresser.com/all-about-fecal-microbiota-transplants/

The protocol is important. Also, for IBS, several infusions are often needed.


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi Coldspace,

Some further thoughts:

Using sterile saline is best. It has to do with osmosis. Use a contact lens cleaning solution.

Most of the bacteria are anaerobic, therefore they die when exposed to air. So, limit exposure to air as much as possible.

Did you 'knock down' the bad bacteria with an antibiotic, and do a clean-out with Muricell, before your first transplant ?

You need to do the proper aerobics to propagate the entire large intestine with the solution too.

I hope this helps. It has to be a challenge to translate ?


----------



## Coldspace (Aug 24, 2015)

> Did you 'knock down' the bad bacteria with an antibiotic, and do a clean-out with Muricell, before your first transplant ?


No i didnt









Tomorrow i will buy me some laxative and start it again. But i cant knock down bad bacteria with antibiotics my doctor wont give me again Antibiotics. Is it necessary to "knock down" the bad bacteria with Antibiotic or will a laxative be enough? And what is "muricell"



> It has to be a challenge to translate ?


Yes







i am switching between this site and google translator but its okey! Thank you a lot for your help, this site is awesome.

And thank you very very much! I will read the 2 Links and try to start this again!


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

Coldspace,

1. From the information I have, I believe it is helpful to use an antibiotic first to 'knock-down' the bad bacteria, if you can get an antibiotic.

2. Muricell is a laxative that you use to clean out the digestive tract before a colonoscopy. Please research the clean out procedure on-line.

For more information, please follow the link, in my post.


----------



## Coldspace (Aug 24, 2015)

> So, I changed the procedure. I did not use the blender method to homogenize the sample with sterile saline, to make the slurry for the transplant. Instead, I used a zip lock bag, added a little sterile saline and homogenized it in there.


How can i homogenized it IN the bag? Should i mash and squash the bag with the stool and the saline in it?

After i have added the stool from my donor, i filter the stool cause it must be very liquid, if it isn't liquid the nozzle of the enema bag will block.

But if i filter the stool, the stool will be in contact with the air.

Sterile saline - is NaCi 308 mosmol/l sterile? Or where can i get sterile saline? I have read something about destilated water from discounter and sea salt - is this right? Or should i take NaCi 308 mosmol/l?


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi Coldspace,

1. Yes, that is correct, you mash and squash the sample, in the bag. You have sterile surgical gloves on. You just open the bag a small amount to squirt in some sterile saline. Careful, you do not want too much. Enough saline to make it flow, but not too runny, as it may decrease your time you can hold the sample in. Start with a little, you can always add more saline. Take your time.

2. I used two turkey basters (with sanded tips) to install the solution. The reason is they are less prone to plugging than an enema bag. Plus you may be able to have a slightly thicker solution which helps to hold sample in.

3. Yes I agree, if we filter the sample through a kitchen strainer, we expose the sample to air. The reasoning is ; to prevent plugging the tip of the turkey baster and causing a mess. If you feel your sample does not have any chunks that would plug the turkey baster, perhaps you may decide to skip the step of straining through a kitchen strainer, and just pour directly into the funnel which fills your turkey basters.

4. Some people mix their own saline solution. I decided the best solution was to use sterile saline that is used for contact lenses for the eyes. It is a ready made product, and at the correct percentages for the body. A sterile, contact lens cleaning solution is what I used.

Please feel free to ask more questions. Please have your donor tested, if at all possible.

Follow my links and you can email me for my complete protocol, if you wish. This may be helpful.


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

Watching this thread.


----------



## Coldspace (Aug 24, 2015)

Is Sodium chlorid solution (0,9%) - here in germany we call this natriumclorid or NaCi, the same think as steril saline solution? Can i use this or is this not good? In Hospitals they used it for injections. Is this okey?


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi Coldspace,

I do read that doctors doing this procedure use a sterile saline to homogenize the sample.

I chose the Equate brand of saline solution, it is sterile. It is used for rinsing and storing contact lenses that go in our eyes. I felt this was a much better product than trying to mix a solution on my own.

From the container :

{Contents : A sterile, isotonic, buffered solution that contains boric acid, sodium borate, potassium chloride, sodium chloride, preserved with polyaminopropyl biguanide (0.00003%), edetate disodium (0.025%) If you are allergic to any ingredient in this product, do not use}

Sorry, it doesn't give the sodium chloride percentage.

All I can say, is what I used, and what worked for me.


----------



## Desert Fox (Jul 24, 2017)

There seems to be no such thing as fecal transplant in East Asian countries in treating IBS-D. It's good to see how sufferers in Europe or Amercia can receive relief for their IBS by fecal transplant available.


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

Demise of Commies,

I suggest you go to : clinicaltrials.gov If I remember correctly, there is a researcher, in China, doing FMTs for a condition.

Everyone, that visits these forums, should check this site periodically.

Why ? Because new studies are starting, and will keep starting.

Soon, there may be a study using a microbiome transplant, in a location that is within driving distance for some on these forums. This means having access to a doctor's care and supervision, and the use of tested donors. So, checking this site every 2 months, would be advisable.

We can only hope that the New York trial is effective, and the FDA soon gives approval for an extended, multi-center trial throughout the USA, and overseas as well.


----------



## Desert Fox (Jul 24, 2017)

acureisoutthere said:


> Demise of Commies,
> 
> I suggest you go to : clinicaltrials.gov If I remember correctly, there is a researcher, in China, doing FMTs for a condition.
> 
> ...


Thanks for providing research data about fecal transplant in China. Well, frankly speaking, medical procedures undergone in China are NOT safe. I don't want to risk my life just having fecal transplant in China. If there is such thing in Hong Kong's clinics, I may consider.


----------



## Coldspace (Aug 24, 2015)

No success, still Diarrhea


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks for sharing with us the result of your experiment. There are other things you can try: diet, supps, lifestyle changes ...


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Unfortunately self-administered FMT via enema are not going to reach most of the colon, and definitely aren't going to cure SIBO if you have that.

I don't know what you've tried or haven't tried but since your problems are clearly bacterial in nature I would do a google search on resistant starch and rebuilding gut flora.


----------

